# Desk Fountain Pen



## ldb2000 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi
I'm planning on making a Fountain pen along the lines of a Panache desk pen .
Is it better to make it so the nib is pointing up or down when closed and standing on the desk ?
I would think pointing down so the ink don't empty from the nib when not in use , or would it be better pointing up so the ink don't leak out of the nib and fill the base ?
Or am I worried about nothing and either way will be ok ? 
Thank you


----------



## Buzz (Aug 20, 2008)

A fountain pen needs to be stored nib pointing upwards, just as it would be if it were in your shirt pocket.

I remember reading too, that the Jr Gent fountain pen section fits straight in the Panache, which you will need to use as it is only sold as a rollerball.


----------



## Darley (Aug 20, 2008)

Elliot aka xylostyle sell FP nib on is web site he is running now is serpentine rod sale


----------



## mdtbear (Aug 20, 2008)

Buzz said:


> A fountain pen needs to be stored nib pointing upwards, just as it would be if it were in your shirt pocket.
> 
> I remember reading too, that the Jr Gent fountain pen section fits straight in the Panache, which you will need to use as it is only sold as a rollerball.



It is not necessary that a fountain pen must be stored point up.
If that were that case none of the many many desk set produced by the pen companies would have worked.... 
It is perfectly alright for your pen to be stored in a desk set point down...


----------



## mick (Aug 20, 2008)

The Baron Section will also fit a Panache. I've made a couple for people using  them.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 21, 2008)

Buzz said:


> A fountain pen needs to be stored nib pointing upwards, just as it would be if it were in your shirt pocket.
> 
> I remember reading too, that the Jr Gent fountain pen section fits straight in the Panache, which you will need to use as it is only sold as a rollerball.




Yea, nib down is not a problem here, pretty much every desk pen is a nib down pen.  I have a 1950's Esterbrook on my desk as we speak.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you Lee and everybody
If the "Fountain Pen Snob" says so , it must be so :biggrin: .
This pen is not a Panache but a Kitless version of it and I wanted to get it right .
I will be using a Baron Nib , Feed and Holder with my own grip assy .


----------



## btboone (Aug 22, 2008)

Yup, down worked better for my desk pens.


----------



## bgray (Aug 23, 2008)

Storing pens nib down CAN depend on the filling system.

With an eyedropper, the ink reservoir can be very large, and gravity can draw out the ink if stored nib down (most of the eyedroppers that I've made will leak if stored nib down).

With cartridge/converter pens, you should be fine storing them nib down.


----------

